# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  canichette agée etat plus que catastrophique abandonner lachement (etat a vomir.... )

## vieux-os

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* étoile
*Type:* Caniche
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 étoile , une canichette abandonner  sur la voie publique dans cette état , a besoin  de vous , cette petite a un poil dans un etat  ::  une odeur  a faire tomber les mouches au sol , son age ,  on ne s est pas trop ,j ai mis annee 2000, mais peut etre moins  ou plus  ::  difficile a deviner dans cette etat ......   on arrive a voir  les yeux , qui apparement    dise d elle , qu elle serais aveugle , des dents plusss que pourries , ..... ::   que va t on retrouver  en dessous de sa touffe de poils, ????    surement   un chien tres agée ,  peu etre maigre , peut etre avec des plaies , mon dieu ,  que les gens qui l ont abandonner dans cette etat pourrisse en enfer .... :: ...... cette canichette et   dans un refuge  du  pas de calais , quand on ma telephoner pour  trouver une solution pour elle , bien sur que j ai accepter de lui venir en aide de suite  , donc je la recupere demain apres midi ,  et vous donnerai plus  d infos , ......cette canichette qui a l air tres agée sera aussi chez moi en fa , nous allons lui prevoir d abord , un toilettage ,  et ensuite   contrôle veto ,   pour voire l etat de sa santé.....et ensuite vous donnerai  plus d infos quand a  savoir  si on lui recherchera un panier retraite ou pas ......
  en attendant je vous laisse juger en voyant des photos d elle ..  j ai decider de  l appeler etoile , .. ::  ::

----------


## vieux-os



----------


## florannie

::  :: Voilà ce qu' ils méritent ceux qui ont laissé cette puce dans cet état!Merci de l' avoir reccueilli, sous cet amas de poils se cache une puce agée mais tellement caline, j' en suis certaine. :: à VOUS 2.

----------


## coquin

vraiment horrible de laisser un animal dans cet état la

----------


## le gall

Mon DIeu  :: , pas de mots pour qualifier les ordures qui ont osé la laisser d'une part dans cet état et d'autre part sur la voie publique.
On devine difficilement où est la tête. La pauvre puce, elle doit se sentir tellement mal.
 :: Vieux os d'avoir été une fois de plus là et merci au Refuge d'avoir fait la démarche de vous appeler, certains ne se seraient pas encombrés avec cette pauvre misère. Comme quoi, tous ne sont pas à mettre dans le même panier !!!!!

----------


## nathalie2795

pauvre puce pas de mot après avoir vu les photos

----------


## Daysie433

*mon Dieu pauvre petite chérie *  :: *   je l'ai diffusée dans la rubrique "priorités" du forum "adoptez un caniche" 

*http://caniche.positifforum.com/t732...hique-59#45360

----------


## vieux-os

> *mon Dieu pauvre petite chérie * *   je l'ai diffusée dans la rubrique "priorités" du forum "adoptez un caniche" 
> 
> *http://caniche.positifforum.com/t732...hique-59#45360


  merci monique .... ::

----------


## kolibri

On dirait la mienne quand je l'ai récupérée

----------


## souricette2

c'est impensable de voir ça...quelle sauvagerie, laisser un animal dans cet état...merci, VieuxOs, de chercher à l'aider, elle fait penser à Bob quand vous l'avez trouvé...

----------


## breton67

je diffuse
 qu ils crevent en enfer les Propriétaires

----------


## poppo

> je diffuse
>  qu ils crevent en enfer les Propriétaires



+1!!!!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Je dis pas ce que je pense...... mais je pense très fort !!!!!

----------


## Rose78

C'est juste immonde, pauvre puce....

----------


## fanelan

Inimaginable, pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas abandonné plus tôt que de la laisser se retrouver dans un tel état, trop dég. :: 
Vivement que cette petite loutte soit toilettée remise en état ; le principal est qu'elle soit maintenant dans de bonnes mains.
Merci Steph

----------


## Céleste Paris

Coucou Vieux Os, quelle merveilleuse nouvelle, je suis tellement contente pour Etoile et tu es la plus belle chose qui pouvait lui arriver. Pleins de bisous au Prince Lucky et à la princesse Etoile.

----------


## candynet

Merci à vous Vieux Os pour cette belle histoire et ce merveilleux sauvetage et surtout quel bonheur de savoir que c'est vous qui allez continuer à veiller sur petite Etoile. 
Comme vous le dites si bien, vous connaissez ses besoins et la façon de la soigner après tout ce qu'elle a traversé, et je crois qu'elle a trouvé avec Luky aussi la sécurité de se blottir contre un congénère âgé comme elle. Elle est bien à l'abri maintenant. Beaucoup de tendresse à vous trois.

----------


## PussySybelle

excellente nouvelle . Ces petits vieux sont tellement fragiles de la vraie porcelaine . Enfin elle a découvert , l'amour de l'homme , d'un congénère que toute sa fin de vie soit douce . Merci encore du regard porté sur elle et de l'entourer de tant d'amour , enfin une famille pour elle ....!!!puisse-t-elle vivre encore plusieurs années de bonheur pour oublier ce passé si difficile . Merci encore ..es nouvelles seront les bienvenues . Merci

----------


## vieux-os

en ce lundi 14 juillet , Lucky et étoile ,  nos deux amoureux , profite pleinement au soleil , d un calin .... ::    (réaliser sans trucage )..............

----------


## Daysie433

::  *adorables ces deux amoureux*   ::   :: *steph*

----------


## aglae84

Trop beau ::

----------


## fanelan

et la patte du grand sur Etoile, et Etoile dans le cou, on croirait des amoureux à deux pattes, trop beaux tous les deux
hé les amoureux, soyez heureux encore très longtemps.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Emouvant  ::

----------


## France34

Merveilleuses photos de la mignonne ETOILE et du brave LUCKY !!! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merveilleuse photo, quand je vois ça , l'Amour existe encore.

Vieux os  ::   ::

----------


## PussySybelle

Emouvantes photos . Trop beau cette entente !Lucky semble la protéger dans son sommeil et elle se câline contre lui  ...!. Ces deux adorables animaux respirent l'amour par tous les ports de leur peau .Merveilleuse histoire. J'ai trouvé le post de LUCKY . Lui aussi il n'est pas tout jeune . Cela va leur faire du bien cette rencontre

----------


## candynet

Merci pour ces photos, qui me font venir les larmes.
C'est tout ce qu'ils attendaient ces deux loulous : de l'amour et un panier retraite, et à deux c'est mieux.
Au moins, ils auront connu un peu de bonheur dans leur vie. Merci de nous faire partager cet amour inconditionnel des animaux.

----------


## Cojo

Oh,oui merci pour elle.C'est trop beau de la savoir aimée et entourée de son "fiancé" pour finir sa vie entourée d'amour.
C'est une belle récompense que de voir ses protégés evoluer dans le bon sens.
Gratouilles au petit couple.

----------


## vieux-os

au nouvelle de mamie etoile ,  .... ::   ne va pas bien , je vais   voir le veto  tout a l heure, mamie etoile ne mange  plus ,  la perte de Lucky joue t elle un role essentielle  ???  j ai d autre vieux a la maison ,   mais ca ne l' interresse pas ,  je pense que  mamie etoile , et triste de ne plus voir lulu .... je retourne voir le veto  et vous tiens au courant ............

----------


## Daysie433

::  *pauvre petite Etoile .... je ne savais pas que papy Lucky était parti, repose en paix petit Lucky*  ::

----------


## fanelan

Petite Mère doit se sentir bien seule sans son Lulu. Allez Etoile ma Belle, profites de la vie que t'apporte Steph.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Pauvre puce, elle doit être triste, elle était tellement attachée à Lucky, c'est un choc pour elle.

Que c'est triste tout ça j'espère qu'elle va aller mieux.
 Courage ETOILE, et courage à toi vieux os.

----------


## miclo

peut être un coup de blouse !! croisons pour qu'elle aille mieux

----------


## Daysie433

*steph comment va petite mamie Etoile ??*

----------


## PussySybelle

plein d'ondes positives pour la santé d'Etoile et pour le courage de vieux os

----------


## candy9

comment va la puce?

----------


## candynet

Je ne savais pas que Lucky était parti rejoinde le Pont de l'Arc en Ciel, courage à toi Vieux Os.
Et Mamie Etoile comment va-t-elle ? Le départ de Lucky a du la déstabiliser, car elle était tellement bien collée à lui.
Je pense fort à vous et j'espère que petite Etoile va retrouver un peu d'appétit et de joie de vivre.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Oh Vieux os, je ne savais pas pour Lucky, je pense bien fort à toi et envoie plein d'amour à Etoile, ne te laisse pas sombrer petite mère

----------


## la caballera

je ne savais pas pour Lucky, je suis désolée et très triste pour vous. Son départ a du la déstabiliser. Je pense bien à vous vieux os et à mamie Etoile. ::

----------


## vieux-os

je suis allé revoir le veto avec la puce , apparemment tout va bien , juste un coup de blouse oui ......depuis aujourd hui   étoile remange ,  ::  elle  va mieux , elle se lève de temps en temps de son panier pour  chercher après lui , et  va se recoucher .....le moral a l'air de mieux passer ....je prendrai  des photos demain, je n ai pas de chance avec les apn , en ce moment ...je vais en avoir  encorrrrrrrrrre un autre demain ......... :: ....

----------


## France34

Bien contente qu'ETOILE aille mieux ! J'espère qu'elle va s'habituer à l'absence de son grand copain !!!

----------


## Daysie433

*ouf !!!! merci de ces bonnes nouvelles, j'avais peur pour la petite mamie bisous à toi et tous tes petits*  ::

----------


## candy9

Jolie petite puce je crois que tu as fait peur à bien du monde . Ton petit coeur va se faire à la triste disparition de Lucky et puis avec des bisous et calins cela ira mieux

----------


## fanelan

Je pense à toi ma Belle Etoile ; papouilles

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour Vieux-os
Je viens de lire l'histoire d'Etoile, de toutes les épreuves qu'elle a traversées et celles qu'elle traverse encore avec la disparition de son compagnon Lucky. Je n'ai pas souvent la larme à lil mais là j'avoue que je n'ai pu retenir mes larmes. Dans tout son malheur, Etoile a quand même une très grande chance : celle d'avoir croisé ta route. Je souhaite qu'elle se remette et je lui fait mille caresses.

----------


## PussySybelle

mille caresses pour la belle et beaucoup de courage à toi

----------


## vieux-os

voici une photo d'elle  lors de notre passage chez le véto récemment .. la petite commence a aller mieux ,   elle a retrouvée l'appetit  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Etoile est aussi jolie que sa maman, contente de ces bonnes nouvelles, caresses à la puce et bisous à vous deux*  ::

----------


## fanelan

Petite Mère, papouilles.
Tu aurais pu nous faire un sourire Steph  ::  ::

----------


## vieux-os

> Petite Mère, papouilles.
> Tu aurais pu nous faire un sourire Steph


   ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Elle a l'air si douce, bisous à petite Etoile

----------


## fanelan



----------


## la caballera

::  ça me fait plaisir pour Etoile, bravo Vieux Os

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir steph

comment mamie Etoile se porte après le départ de son copain Lucky ?? 
caresses à tous tes petits*  :: *bisous à toi*  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

ETOILE, VIEUX OS  ::

----------


## lorette65

:: Des ptites nouvelles?

----------


## vieux-os

aux nouvelles ,  étoile ne digère pas , mais alors pas du tout le depart de lulu  ::   elle cherche a se blottir  contre un autre loulou , mais les vieux  qu il me reste chez moi , sont indépendants il ne l accepte pas , et mes plus jeune ,  eux ,  ne veulent pas faire de dodo avec ....  alors il me fallait a tout prix , un senior, qui  aimerais faire  de gros dodos avec elle , le refuge Pecquencourt , ma alerté d un caniche qui a galerer lui aussi ,dont il ont fais le sauvetage ,  presque la meme histoire qu étoile , ,un ptit pepère  qui  veut faire des dodos avec d autres copain , mais de son coté , il se fais repousser lui aussi , alors je me suis dis , c est peut  etre l occasion   de le faire  rencontrer  a étoile, ce pepere  cherche des calins ,  etoile aussi , jsuis sure qu a eux deux ,  ils se feront  beaucoup de   papouille ...je vais  chercher  lost, un canichou agé au refuge de Pecquencourt ce samedi apres midi , et j espere de tout cur qu étoile et lui , s entendront   et se feront d enormes calins .....   voici l histoire de leur pepere ... https://www.facebook.com/amisdes.pec...7782367&type=3

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour ceux et celles qui n ont pas Facebook je  vous met l histoire du canichou  lost ...ils vont se ressembler comme deux gouttes d eaux ..... 

_URGENT!! nous recherchons une FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL pour notre petit LOST!! il a été trouvé sur Pecquencourt dans un fossé, totalement désorienté....à son arrivée, nous avons constaté qu'il n'allait pas très bien donc nous l'avons emmené chez le véto qui lui a fait des examens.....et malheureusement, il n'est pas en bonne santé, le véto suspecte une tumeur sur la moelle épinière....ce qu'il certifie, c'est qu'il a un dème pulmonaire et souffre d'insuffisance rénale (c'est une défaillance du fonctionnement du rein) dû à son âge avancé....Pour le soulager, Il devra suivre un traitement TOUTE SA VIE....nous avons bien conscience qu'il lui reste peu de temps à vivre (quelques jours, semaines ou mois....on ne peut pas savoir). Le principal pour nous, c'est qu'il finisse ses jours entouré d'amour et sans souffrance....il vous attend au refuge de Pecquencourt, son placement est, bien sûr, GRATUIT....sa Famille d'Accueil aura juste, à sa charge, les médicaments qui lui sont nécessaires (40 par mois)....AIDEZ LE et ACCUEILLEZ LE!!! il est calme, très gentil, n'aboie pas et sociable avec les chiens (les chats pas testé)....c'est un AMOUR DE CHIEN qui a vraiment besoin de vous...ce serait très triste qu'il finisse ses jours dans un refuge!!! Alors qui aura du coeur pour lui faire une petite place dans son foyer ?? un petit malheureux qui ne souhaitent recevoir que de L'AMOUR!!!_

----------


## Daysie433

*Lost a un post sur mon forum :

*http://caniche.positifforum.com/t731...highlight=lost

*et sur rescue :

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post2288618

*tu le prends en fa définitive ou en adoption ??

en tous cas merci pour lui, ton grand coeur a encore parlé*  :: * 

je croise les doigts pour que ce petit père et petite Etoile se réconfortent mutuellement*  :: 
*avec ton amour et ses compagnons Lost pourra peut-être vivre de longs mois et qui sait des années comme mon petit titi qui ne devait pas avoir plus que quelques mois de vie et qui partage notre vie depuis 18 mois, l'amour fait des miracles*

----------


## vieux-os

adoption definitive ....... je vais donner des news sur son post alors ....merci monique ... ::

----------


## PussySybelle

merci je viens de trouver les posts . Pauvre petit pépére . Merci de lui offrir ce magnifique panier retraite . pourvu que sa santé tienne le coup merci pour lui

----------


## Daysie433

> j'ai suivi le lien mais j'ai pas trouvé


mes deux liens fonctionnent si celui de FB ne va pas !!!

----------


## candy9

Chapeau^pour cette si belle générosité. Ca va faire deux heureux c'est vraiment magnifique comme geste. Longue vie à ses deux amours
.

----------


## fanelan

Le message de Daisye à 22h14

----------


## vieux-os

voili voila,  étoile est heureuse , un nouveau copain, partage ses dodos ,  ::  sont déjà amoureux ces deux la ......  allez photos de bonheur  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ptit père va passer chez le toiletteur, il en a besoin  ::

----------


## titia20090

Oh les ptits coeurs....z'étaient en manque d'amour tous les 2 et les voilà enfin en train de profiter de la seule chose dont ils semblent avoir besoin: des gros câlins! 
Sûr que Lucky est fier de toi de là haut petite Etoile.

----------


## Daysie433

*comme c'est touchant deux petits malades qui se réconfortent mutuellement*  :: 
*chez mes petits aussi ça se passe comme cela, ils sentent quand un ne va pas bien et il y en a toujours un qui les réconforte*  :: 
 :: *ils sont trop mignons tous les deux*

----------


## fanelan

trop attendrissants ces deux petits coeurs (larmes)

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Adorables! Ils ont la même couleur de robe avec les p'tites oreilles plus claires pour mamie Etoile. Ils doivent se sentir bien blottis l'un contre l'autre à vos côtés vieux os et avec tous vos loulous. Un bonheur rêvé pour ces rescapés qui reviennent de loin... ::

----------


## la caballera

c'est magnifique pour ces deux pauvres bêtes de vous avoir vieux os : chapeau bas ::

----------


## Liz23

Que dire de plus ? Trop génial pour ces 2 loulous qui vont finir leur vie bien tranquillement chez vieux os.
je leur souhaite beaucoup de dodos ensemble. Moi j'aime les seniors. Je n'adopte que des vieux minets (actuellement :
10,12,13,14 ans et une exception quand même : 5 ans).

 ::

----------


## miclo

vieux os un paypal ??

----------


## Cojo

Oh,la la je viens de voir pour Etoile quel grand malheur le départ de Lucky.C'est un moment difficile à passer,la pauvre dépérissait d'amour pour son compagnon.Maintenant,elle a trouvé Lost pour continuer un bout de chemin un grand merci à vous au grand coeur d'accueillir les laissers pour compte.Ils sont tellement attachants et reconnaissants,c'est notre récompense à nous.
Profitez de votre bonheur les amoureux.

----------


## vieux-os

> vieux os un paypal ??


non pas de  paypal..... je te mp...

----------


## candy9

ils sont trop beau ces petits amoureux comme quoi c'est pas si terrible de rendre un chien heureux. Bravo pour l'amour que vous portez à ces loulous  ::

----------


## Caloute84

C'est trop beau d'avoir fait 2 heureux d'un coup  ::  Ils sont trop attendrissants tous les deux. Voilà, je verse encore ma petite larme.

----------


## miclo

la levée a lieu le matin de bonne heure, ma participation aux frais des deux petits vieux partira donc du Jura demain matin
caresses aux deux petits cloclo/miclo

----------


## vieux-os



----------


## vieux-os

la petite étoile ayant perdu son fiancée, fais un gros calin a papy Karlo........courage ma nenette, sois  aussi forte  que moi  pupuce ....... la voici avec  karlo, dans leur lit bien douillet ....

----------


## miclo

sos pour encore un tit vieux caniche  ::  !! euthanasie ...... qui peut le sauver !!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9-09-a-122742/

----------


## fanelan

> la petite étoile ayant perdu son fiancée, fais un gros calin a papy Karlo........courage ma nenette, sois  aussi forte  que moi  pupuce ....... la voici avec  karlo, dans leur lit bien douillet ....


Cette petite puce trouve toujours du réconfort auprès de ses autres compagnons pour soulager sa peine. Allez Karlo, protèges bien notre petite Etoile. Tu as l'air bien balèze dis-moi. Tu n'as pas la taille d'un canichou toi !

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Je vois que l'entente est parfaite avec le touchant Karlo. Ils sont adorables!   ::

----------


## vieux-os

oui avec karlo c etait un calin  pour le réconfort,  mais de courte durée, étoile na pas d appetit aujourd hui, difficile meme de lui donner sa vache qui rie avec ses médicaments .. ::  forte heureusement elle bois , mais j aimerai aussi qu elle mange ....surveillance de près pour  étoile ......

----------


## fanelan

Etoile, ne fais pas de souci à Steph, hein !

----------


## lili2000

A-t-elle mangé ce soir

----------


## gaelle6757

Oh Choupinette, courage, douces caresses ! Essaie de grignoter un peu !

----------


## Caloute84

Petite Etoile est si sensible. La perte de son ami doit la bouleverser encore une fois. Pauvre puce, il faut que tu sois forte, toi qui l'as toujours été dans l'adversité qu'a été ta vie. Mille caresses pour elle. ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Stéphanie vient de m'appeler elle est effondrée et en pleurs
en rentrant de son travail vers 15 h 30 elle a retrouvé petite Etoile sans vie dans son panier 
**comme son corps était encore chaud elle l'a portée chez son véto qui a essayé de ranimer petite Etoile et l'a mise sous perfusion mais sans succès

petite Etoile, pauvre mamie, n'a pas supporté le départ de son copain Lost dcd lundi et elle l'a rejoint. Ce soir l'âme de petite ETOILE brillera dans le ciel auprès de Lost et Lucky

Stéphanie ne se sent pas le courage de poster ce soir et m'a demandé de vous annoncer la mauvaise nouvelle de sa part. 

j'ai le coeur lourd moi aussi, à travers le récit de Stephanie comme vous tous, j'avais appris à aimer ces deux petits amoureux.

repose en paix petite Mamie et merci à Stéphanie de t'avoir tant aimé courage steph*  :: 

*


que cet ange veille sur toi dans le paradis des toutous*

----------


## fanelan

::  Steph

----------


## PussySybelle

grosses pensées pour Etoile qui a eu quelques moments de bonheur . Merci vieux os c'est dur pour toi mais merci de cet amour que tu leur prodigue à ces laissés pour contre , les gens comme toi sont rares . Courage. Je n'avais pas vu que le pauvre Lost était parti aussi . Paix à son âme et merci pour lui aussi

----------


## France34

Pauvre petite ETOILE ! ::  Elle aussi , elle n'a pas été gâtée par la vie  ! ::  Gràce à  STEPHANIE, elle a eu quelques moments de bonheur avec ses copains partis avant elle et qu'elle a rejoint aujourd'hui ! Toute ma sympathie et toute mon admiration pour toi , STEPHANIE ! ::

----------


## Caloute84

L'histoire d'Etoile m'émouvait à chaque fois que je lisais des nouvelles d'elle. Je sais qu'ils doivent tous partir un jour ou l'autre mais Etoile avait traversé tellement de malheurs qu'elle aurait pu rester un peu plus longtemps. La perte de ses deux amis a été trop dur pour elle et elle a décidé de les rejoindre. En tout cas, elle aura une belle fin de vie et ce, grâce à toi Stéphanie. J'imagine la peine que tu as et sache que je suis de tout coeur avec toi. La belle Etoile a retrouvé la paix du ciel. Le plus dur est pour ceux qui restent. Courage Stéphanie  ::

----------


## Frédérique

repose en paix ....

----------


## miclo

quelle tristesse ces 2 départs, elle n'a peut être pas supporté à nouveau  le départ de son compagnon, elle était sans doute au bout du rouleau. Tous les deux ont quitté ce monde avec de l'amour et beaucoup de tendresse. Pensées affectueuses pour vous Steph, vous faites tellement pour eux   ::  ::  reposer en paix petits loulous

----------


## gaelle6757

Au revoir Belle Etoile, rejoins ton âme sœur Lost.
Vieux Os, courage et merci pour ce que tu fais.

----------


## vieux-os

*Je n’ai pas de mot assez fort pour dire ce que je ressens ,Combien faut-il de larmes pour noyer mon chagrin ?* *C'est tellement dur son absence, ma seule envie, c'est de lui parler ,de la caresser , et de lui dire à quel point  je l'aimais et qu'elle me manque. c est dur ton départ étoile, lorsque* *tu t'es endormie pour toujours dans  ton panier, je n'etais meme pas a tes cotés...depuis le départ de lulu et lost, tu avais un gros chagrin d'amour , et tu as décider de les rejoindres....repose en paix étoile, amuse toi la haut petit cœur , embrasse tout tes nouveaux copains pour moi ....ton départ est dur , mais je respecte ton choix , je ne t'oublierais jamais  étoile, Tu me manques trop ma chérie. Mon cœur souffre à chaque minutes pour  toi.Bonne nuit mon cœur. Je voudrais tellement que tu sois à mes cotés....**repose en paix étoile , repose en paix jolie cœur , n'oublies pas  que je serais toujours la pour toi.....*

----------


## abapel

courage a vous VIEUXOS,on sait tous ici combien c est dur,immensement et chaque fois notre cœur se brise un peu plus
ce qui est encore plus dur c est un sauvetage tel que celui ci et a la fin,si peu de bonheur,mais si intense aussi
elle est toujours avec vous cette petite Etoile si courageuse,et vous la retrouverez,l amour ne finit jamais quand il est de cette sorte
que la honte et le mepris retombent a jamais sur ceux qui l avaient laissée dans cet etat,et vous avez été son etoile
c est Elle qui brille pour vous maintenant

----------


## breton67

comment ne pas pleurer , ?Toutes ces petites vies qui s envolent ,Vieux os il en faut du courage , meme si quand on a ce beau geste d adopter ceux dont personne ne veut , les petits vieux quand ils s en vont vous laissent le coeur en charpie 
merci a vous d avoir donné tant d amour a ces laissés pour compte 
Petite Etoile tu as du retrouver tes petits copains , veille sur ta maman qui a tant de chagrin

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

... Petite Etoile... si touchante... tu continueras de briller là haut pour veiller sur Stéphanie qui t'a apporté beaucoup de bonheur et t'a montré que les humains ne sont pas tous comme ceux que tu as pu croiser dans ta triste vie d'avant...  ::

----------


## lili2000

Courage  pas facile tous ces départs coup sur coup ::

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos jolie mamie  :: Courage a vous

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Repose en paix petite Etoile, tu as rejoins tes copains, que dire c'est si difficile à encaisser toute cette peine, vieux os merci pour tout ton dévouement, toi aussi tu es une ETOILE.

tu es dans la lumière, petite ETOILE, que ton ciel te soit doux.

----------


## candy9

Pauvre puce tu es allée rejoindre tes copains dans un monde de paix. Vieux os vous lui avez donnez tant de bonheur. Ne soyez pas triste mais apaisée pour elle. Continuez de sauver ces pauvres malheureux. Vous etes exeptionnelle.

----------


## la caballera

oh la la, une grosse pensée pour vous Vieux OS, je suis désolée

----------


## papillon68

Petite Etoile du soir qui brille maintenant là haut , brille encore davantage , va dire à Steph que tu l'aimes d'un amour suprême , que tu es juste derrière la porte , nous te remercions Steph pour tout ce que tu as fait, nous compatissons à ton chagrin , ce chagrin que nous avons aussi subit , petite Etoile court maintenant libre avec nos chéris , nous ne t'oublierons jamais  ,

----------


## esiocnarf

mourir d'amour, mourir de chagrin, et certain disent qu'ils n'ont pas d'âme....   
courage Stephanie

----------


## vieux-os

je tenais a remercier tous les gens qui se sont mobiliser pour ma nenette , les personnes qui nous ont aidés financièrement ,  et soutenu moralement, ma nenette me manque , depuis son depart , je n arrive pas  , a ne pas penser a elle , je n arrive pas a  noyer mon chagrin ,  et oui comme tu dis esiocnarf ,  apres on dira que les animaux ne sont pas sensible , bien sur qu il le sont, ils le sont meme encore plusss que les humains , mourir d amour , c est vraiment  tres dur pour moi ..........  bordel , qu est ce que  je pense a elle ... ::

----------


## surmulot

Comme je comprends votre peine mais vous avez ete la pour elle jusqua son dernier souffle de vie. RIP petite Etoile

----------


## lorette65

Trop triste  :Frown: 
Gros  :: Steph
Nos vieux nous apportent tellement de joie et de peine aussi...

----------


## isula

repose en paix petite étoile

----------


## Cojo

Oh,vieux os je n'avais pas vu qu'étoile avait rejoins Lucky et lost.
On s'attache à ses petits vieux,ils ont tellement d'amour à nous donner et de belles leçons de courage et de volonté à nous apprendre.
Hélas quand leur heure à sonner,on se sent impuissante....
Mais dites vous que lui avait rendu sa dignitée de mamie et aussi vous lui avait procurer un foyer sécurisant.
Le chagrin s'atténuera pour laisser place aux merveilleux souvenirs de leurs passage à tous les 3 dans votre vie.

----------


## candynet

Je découvre seulement ce jour que petite Etoile brille désormais dans le ciel. Comme tous ceux et celles qui ont suivi son post, une grande tristesse m'envahit car à travers vos écrits Vieux Os on l'aimait cette petite mamie cherchant réconfort auprès de ses congénères âgés et sauvés par votre amour. Pour avoir perdu moi aussi plusieurs chiens, je sais la douleur, le vide et le chagrin à chaque fois et je suis avec vous par le coeur et la pensée. Tellement d'humains font souffrir les animaux, et nous nous souffrons tellement quand nos animaux nous quittent. Beaucoup de courage à vous Vieux Os et un immense merci pour cet amour que vous avez donné à Lucky, Lost, Etoile et à tous les autres. 
Repose en paix petite Etoile auprès de Lucky et Lost.

----------


## anniec

RIP petite Etoile  ::

----------

